# Who's the Indiana Pacers' best player? Jermaine O'Neal or Ron Artest?



## Benjie (Aug 1, 2005)

So who would you say was the better player for the team? A few years back it would've been O'Neal without question, but people have seemed to have jumped on Artest's band wagon.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ronald.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Jermaine O'Neal has the bigger impact. He may not have as great a skillset as Artest, much as Shaquille O'Neal never had the skillset of Kobe Bryant and yet was significantly more dominant, but O'Neal's very good interior team defense has more overall impact than Artest's brilliant perimeter man defense, and O'Neal's very good post offense has more impact than Artest's good but not great offensive game. And O'Neal is also the superior rebounder.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Jermaine O'Neal has the bigger impact. He may not have as great a skillset as Artest, much as Shaquille O'Neal never had the skillset of Kobe Bryant and yet was significantly more dominant, but O'Neal's very good interior team defense has more overall impact than Artest's brilliant perimeter man defense, and O'Neal's very good post offense has more impact than Artest's good but not great offensive game. And O'Neal is also the superior rebounder.


 I really dont know. I lean towards J.O.

Physically, JO is more gifted than Artest but Artest is more skilled..in relation to the position that each play.

Im not even sure who's more important to Indy. LIke for example in LA...IMO Kobe was the best player on the team from 02-04 but Shaq was ALWAYS the most important player in the team.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

As a Pacer fan this is one of the hardest questions ever. It's like asking a parent which kid they like more. I had to give it to JO though, barely.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i gotta agree with minstrel. JO is still their defensive anchor.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

JO...it's pretty close but at least you pretty much know that he won't get ejected every couple of games.


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

It's possible that they are both equally important. I personally would go with J O'Neal though. Interior defense and scoring is much harder to find in the NBA than valuable swingmen.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

JO by a long shot


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

considerin ron artest hasnt played in a year,JO is the apparent choice.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

JO is better . . . only because he isn't such a hot head lol jk


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Jermaine is better, but Artest is the better defender


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Artest. He's a game changer. He changes the energy of the game he's playing in.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I voted for Artest when he has his head on straight.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Artest


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Stop with the stupid questions! We all know that Jermaine Artest is the best on team.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> As a Pacer fan this is one of the hardest questions ever. It's like asking a parent which kid they like more. I had to give it to JO though, barely.


Haha that's so true.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Ron Artest*


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Jermaine O'Neal has the bigger impact. He may not have as great a skillset as Artest, much as Shaquille O'Neal never had the skillset of Kobe Bryant and yet was significantly more dominant, but O'Neal's very good interior team defense has more overall impact than Artest's brilliant perimeter man defense, and O'Neal's very good post offense has more impact than Artest's good but not great offensive game. And O'Neal is also the superior rebounder.


This pretty much sums up my thoughts.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Ronald Artest. Anyone ever notice how mediocore (or worse) Jermaine O'Neals FG% is for a big-man?


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

Prowler, that's because he plays mostly 8-15 feet away from the basket. Guys like Stoudemire and Howard have high a FG% because of all their dunks and layups and guys like Shaq and Ming have a high % because they usually play 3-8 feet away from the basket.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Artest is 270 pounds now. I think he will play center this season, so I pick him.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I think Jermaine O' Neal no doubt, because he is the package.. can play defense, low-post scoring presence, definitely one of the well-known forces down low in the post.. Can lead his team..


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

Artest is 260 pounds now, but he did not grow 5 inches. It is possible he will play PF with O'Neal at Center. I would be shocked if he Artest actually got minutes at Center.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

TonyMontana_83 said:


> Prowler, that's because he plays mostly 8-15 feet away from the basket. Guys like Stoudemire and Howard have high a FG% because of all their dunks and layups and guys like Shaq and Ming have a high % because they usually play 3-8 feet away from the basket.



I wish he would play closer to the basket. The Pacers really need both of them. O'neal is the leader, but Artest is the spark.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

I like both players, they both bring something differnt to the table, Ron Rons a machine and if anything he intimidates oppenents (id be pretty scared playing against a wild animal) with him trying to be 280pounds so he 'can take shaq on' thats saying something about what he brings to the team... even if he's joking, he still has that kill or be killed attitude...besides the whole interior defence (JO) perimeter defence (Ron Ron), they both post similar offensive statistics, it really depends on the team they are playing that nite....if its a dominant big man, then JO is more valuable, and vice versa.....but i'd pick Ron Ron....


----------



## Bone Crusher (Jan 1, 2005)

Big over small, therefor O'Neal wins.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yep.

Because Rik Smits is so much better than Oscar Robertson.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Gotta go with Artest. He is probably the best defender in the league and has a dominant power offensive game.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> As a Pacer fan this is one of the hardest questions ever. It's like asking a parent which kid they like more.


true :biggrin: 

they compliment each other very well, but i'd have to say...artest


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Artest is 270 pounds now. I think he will play center this season, so I pick him.



yeah right.........and bill russell is gonna play point guard too!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> O'Neal's very good post offense has more impact than Artest's good but not great offensive game.


O'Neal has a very good post game, but unfortunately, he doesn't use it. He either constantly takes fadeaway jumpers, he attempts to crossover his opponent, or he shoots an 18 footer. Artest probably gets inside more than JO does.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think Ron Artest is, I mean he stops the other teams best player, he scores like a mad man, he is clutch, the man has it all, JO could work on 1 on 1 defense and a little more on his jumper.


----------

